# Completed Moebius Jupiter 2



## Battletweety (Oct 31, 2010)

Well its finally all done. A fairly quick build but most satisfying.
I used Tamiya Mica Silver on the hull - 3 coats seem to do the trick.
I was looking to use Tamiya sky on the interior, but couldn;t find it so settled on Tamiya Racing white, an off white colour and it turned out lighter than I wanted it to but I'm happy with the final result. I tried Tamiya light sand, boat deck, flesh and they were all far too dark.

I've used the TSDS decals and they were somewhat successful. Its the first time I've used them and understanding them was half the battle. They are a fairly clear type sticker so the surfece it goes o has to be very light in colour to show the decal and you have to cut them out perfectly as opposed to sticking the normal ones in water and getting a perfectly cut out decal that slides off. (Users of TSDS will know what I mean by that)

The lighting was also very interesting to do. The fusion core was from Monstersinmotion and was about $59 so it was very cheap and very good,
The main lighting was done by xmas coloured led lighting. I bought a 100 led xmas light set and wound it around the inside using the different colours for the different areas. Green for the floor of the cryo tubes, blue for the back wall of the cryo tubes, red for the computer circuit panesl and everything for the roof lighting. Cost me $11.00 and it just plugs into the wall. The other great thing is it has a little switch that makes them flash in different ways. Looks very cool when lights are flashing. I was very happy with the result. Anyway photos below.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Sweeeeeet! Well done!

Larry

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

This spaceship has more lights than a Christmas tree.Seriously though,it's unbelievable work.And as we know,pictures don't do justice to a lighted spaceship kit,nevertheless it's looks great.I can only imagine what it looks like in person.:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Well Done Sir!!!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

I love it! Very 60's! Great job!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nice job! 

Sean


----------



## Battletweety (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank-you all for the very nice comments. The photos' don't quite get the lighting as it looks in real life, but they also show up a few flaws I don't see when looking at it from normal distance.

I do like the effect when I change the xmas lights to flash and they flash different colours ie everything except red turns off, then blue, then green etc.. I think I have found a new way to cheaply put lighting in future models 

cheers

BT


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Battletweety said:


> Thank-you all for the very nice comments. The photos' don't quite get the lighting as it looks in real life, but they also show up a few flaws I don't see when looking at it from normal distance.
> 
> I do like the effect when I change the xmas lights to flash and they flash different colours ie everything except red turns off, then blue, then green etc.. I think I have found a new way to cheaply put lighting in future models
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Nice Job!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That is a great looking Jupiter 2. The lighting really sets it off and boy are there a bunch of them on that string but that's the way it goes I guess. I started mine a couple months back but it got put aside for other projects. I'll remember what you said about the TSDS decals. Again, very nice, now you just have to find a shelf big enough to proudly display it on.

Bob K.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm going to copy you so bad! (with your blessings)!!! SSSSOOOoooo awesome!!!!


----------



## Battletweety (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey Kdaracal, go right ahead, no copyright on coloured led xmas lights and their use thereof for non xmas purposes 

I am going to some cheap stores on the weekend to see if I can buy some more because I can see some use for them coming up in future builds.

If anyone looks closely, I used electricians white tape for the strips in the bulkheads, made it so easy to simulate the white strips in the show.

cheers

BT


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I like the idea of using electrician's white tape. I'd be worried, however, about it staying down. Has anyone tried reflective tape instead?

It also might be a good idea to paint the tabs on the wall parts the same color as the floor. Unfortunately, it looks like the tabs still show, so I think painting them the same color as the floor might help.

And I'm always on the lookout for cheap LEDs. I usually go to Big Lots, particularly after Christmas, where boxes of 20 or more sell for about $2. Can't beat that.

Jeff




Battletweety said:


> Hey Kdaracal, go right ahead, no copyright on coloured led xmas lights and their use thereof for non xmas purposes
> 
> I am going to some cheap stores on the weekend to see if I can buy some more because I can see some use for them coming up in future builds.
> 
> ...


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Battletweety said:


> Hey Kdaracal, go right ahead, no copyright on coloured led xmas lights and their use thereof for non xmas purposes
> 
> I am going to some cheap stores on the weekend to see if I can buy some more because I can see some use for them coming up in future builds.
> 
> ...


Great idea on the tape. I bought some battery operated lights @ target for $7.99. Some multi colored and some white. 

Really nice, Sir!! Have a great holiday!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Cool, innovative use of the LEDs. Nice work.


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

This came out great and I may go down this path, too, as I'm an electrical neophyte.

A couple of quick questions/thoughts:
- Are these just regular LED Christmas Lights? And you just bought spare bulbs in different colors to swap them out?
- How do you have the chord exit the hull?
- A few of these images show lights with hot spots. Does anyone have thoughts on how to go about maybe diffusing these lights to get a broader path of light?


----------



## Battletweety (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Peacefield,

To answer your questions. The lights are just a simple string of led xmas lights. They came coloured out of the box. I don't have any spares so if any fail over time, I'll just tape in another one from the string of them. They came in a strip of about 100 and I only used about half of them with the rest just sitting loosely in the hull.

I didn't do anyhing special with the electrical cord. I just strung it out the back. The top hull isn't glued down at all so it leaves a minute gap at the back but from the front, it looks like its all joined together.

With regards to hotspots, I liked the effect on the blue walls behind the sleep tubes so didn't do anything with that. With the computer circiut board I've tried using grease proof paper to make it diffuse but haven't quite got it right. I might put more paper in there to make it even more diffuse but it diminished the light source so its a balance..

cheers

BT


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks, BT.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Battletweety said:


> Hi Peacefield,
> 
> To answer your questions. The lights are just a simple string of led xmas lights. They came coloured out of the box. I don't have any spares so if any fail over time, I'll just tape in another one from the string of them. They came in a strip of about 100 and I only used about half of them with the rest just sitting loosely in the hull.
> 
> ...


Very nicely done. For your gap at the back, I saw, at walmart or lowes, can't remember but it was a remote control off/on switch to activate your electricl christmas lights. It was small enough i believe, to fit inside the hulls so you can close them up tight. Nows the time to buy cheaper lights while they are still on the store shelves. Too bad they didn't keep them stocked year round in the back of the store.
Bert


----------



## SCI-FI Larry (Nov 29, 2009)

Fantastic work !!! I love the lighting effect...


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Not a huge sci-fi or LIS buff, but I love this! Also nice to see a kit done "on the cheap" with such good results.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great work!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Even if your local shop doesnt have lights during the year, you can get these cheaply off eBay year round. I got two sets from a guy in Hong Kong, and WITH postage it was under $5 USD. Real cheap...


----------

